# Along the river b&w



## zulu42 (Sep 28, 2019)

In attempts to capture the serene state of this small river I did some b&w conversions.
Please enjoy and C&C would be appreciated especially with the conversions. Inspired by another post I have done much of the contrast adjustment using the luminance of the colors in the scene.
Thanks for looking

1





2




3




4


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice set but number three for me...............


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice images. Though the composition and lighting in number 3 stands out to me.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good series. 
While I like them all they are in serious need for some PP. The black are totally lost and the whiles have lost their detail 
My favorite is your wagon wheel photo.
Keep up the good work.
Joe


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice set but number three for me...............



Thanks Jeff



stapo49 said:


> Nice images. Though the composition and lighting in number 3 stands out to me.



Thank you



joecrumley2 said:


> Good series.
> While I like them all they are in serious need for some PP. The black are totally lost and the whiles have lost their detail
> My favorite is your wagon wheel photo.
> Keep up the good work.
> Joe



Thanks Joe, I appreciate the feedback. That's my trouble with b&w conversions: I always feel like they start out muddy, too many midtones. In the quest for more contrast I guess I tend to go too far.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 29, 2019)

I like the rock shots because I have seen similar views while canoeing. They capture the simple beauty in nature.

I also like the tonality of the second shot but my choice would have been a faster shutter speed for a less cloud like look of the water. Of course we all have our opinions of what flowing water should look like.  

The wagon wheel photo is good photograph, I like the composition, but it looks like a product of post processing rather than nature.

I would say you have definitely captured the art of tonality.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2019)

Grandpa Ron said:


> I like the rock shots because I have seen similar views while canoeing. They capture the simple beauty in nature.
> 
> I also like the tonality of the second shot but my choice would have been a faster shutter speed for a less cloud like look of the water. Of course we all have our opinions of what flowing water should look like.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for the reply!  I do appreciate your comments on the tones. I've struggled with conversions for a long time.

The second shot was actually a 30 second snapshot. I had just put my ND filter on and my cousin happened to be sitting there. She stayed still enough for 30 seconds without knowing I was behind her.

Thanks for the kind words on the wagon wheel shot. The post processing was just conversion to b&w and tones adjustment. It looks irreal as shot with an 8 stop ND and a grad ND on top of that
Here it is SOOC:


----------



## CherylL (Sep 29, 2019)

#4 is my favorite


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Sep 30, 2019)

I was thinking that the clouds were a bit over stated, almost storm like but they certainly show well in the color shot also.

I am sure you spent a lot of time getting those scenes "just right".


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes, #3 stands out; it gives me a feeling of nostalgia, loss and beauty mixed together.  I really like it.


----------

